
Show HN: Super simple static web hosting - rabbitsfoot8
https://tiiny.host
======
rabbitsfoot8
Hey guys I built this to greatly simplify hosting. All feedback appreciated.

Here's a common question I get:

Q: How is this different to github pages, netlify, surge.sh etc?

A:

\- No knowledge of git or cmd line required (great for beginners)

\- Sites you upload disappear within 7 days. Great for prototyping and
temporarily hosting stuff to share.

\- Unlimited subdomains (not the case with github pages)

\- No registration required (you can remain anonymous)

~~~
ocjo
this looks great. Is there any way to download a site before they disappear?

~~~
rabbitsfoot8
Thanks! Yep with the premium version, any site you upload is automatically
archived upon expiry so you never lose it. You can download archives whenever
you want.

